# Red Dead Redemption



## Conor (May 22, 2010)

Just got it about 2 hours ago and I'm loving it, defiantly the best game I've got on the Xbox so far.

Anyone else pick it up recently?


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

Definitely getting that one.


----------



## AndyB (May 22, 2010)

Hoooyee partner! I got me a fiiine game.

Anyway, had a little go on Free Roam with a friend, really enjoying it.


----------



## Gnome (May 22, 2010)

Does anyone want to do some Private Freeroaming? I can help with the Gang hideouts.


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Hoooyee partner! I got me a fiiine game.
> 
> Anyway, had a little go on Free Roam with a friend, really enjoying it.


What's freeroaming? Just exploring around?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 22, 2010)

I've got it. Pretty sure there was a thread for this though...

I got it from Amazon and I started playing through it today. Pretty amazing.


----------



## //RUN.exe (May 24, 2010)

game of the year.

liar's dice *censored.3.0*ing rocks.


----------



## Zachary (May 24, 2010)

Really need to get this game.. >.<


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2010)

Why yes I do and "i'm lovin' it."


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (May 24, 2010)

Ahaha I love this game, rahahaha im a big n tuff cowboy and im gonna pick a daisy


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 24, 2010)

AnimalCrossingGurrl said:
			
		

> Ahaha I love this game, rahahaha im a big n tuff cowboy and im gonna pick a daisy


I actually found that funny. I noticed a patch of flowers on the map in the corner and got off to look around, only to find the option to pick flowers.


----------



## goronking (May 24, 2010)

I like hunting down the bandit's on the wanted posters.


----------



## AndyB (May 25, 2010)

I just got the Public Enemy achievement for online, damn... that was alot of fun!


----------



## Pear (May 25, 2010)

Is it rated M? :c


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Is it rated M? :c


Yes, and for good reason.


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2010)

Just completed the game, the ending was quite sad :/
Excellent game though, probably my favorite game ever.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 27, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Just completed the game, the ending was quite sad :/
> Excellent game though, probably my favorite game ever.


Oh, can;t wait "/

Online is amazing what levels are everyone? I'm 15 3rd day playing online.


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


level 50 5th legendary.

HUEHUEHEUHEUHEUHE


----------



## //RUN.exe (May 27, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MX?  MX?

gib pesos?


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry b- but I'm not selli-

AHEUHUEHEUHEUHE

*banned*


----------



## Snoopy (May 28, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job reformatting your USB to your XBOX360 so it can read .SAV files.  Using such programs to edit your original level to be level 50 and just repeating the process over and over until you get to that level.

Anyways my level is 13.


----------



## AndyB (May 30, 2010)

So I beat the game the other day, now spending my time riding around doing stranger missions.
Along with the Hunter milestones etc.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 3, 2010)

This game is SICK.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm probably going to get this game on my birthday next Wednesday for my PS3. How much play time is it supposed to have?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 3, 2010)

Snoopy said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was kidding  you know that? I'm actually level 19.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 3, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> I'm probably going to get this game on my birthday next Wednesday for my PS3. How much play time is it supposed to have?


Sup Vivi.

I dunno how much playtime it has if you blow through all the missions, but I know I've at least played 12 hours worth of it. I enjoy exploring the sights and scenery, plus the mini-games are kinda fun.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 3, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except horseshoes.

Horseshoes can go die in a hole.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 3, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I hate horseshoes too. Everytime I think I do it right, I fail hard at it. :L Dammed trophy.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 3, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually got decent at it. I was so close to a ringer it was one inch away. I was mad.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok I've heard a lot about this game... but I wanna hear why I should buy it from some of you....See if you can top my friend who an facebook said...




> Here's what I did yesterday: Helped a man save his wife from bandits (then killed them and their horse), went to Mexico and played poker for an hour, and then tied a prostitute to the railroad tracks for continuing to offer me sexual favors even after I told her I'm a married man.


----------



## Conor (Jun 4, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the ringer on my first try, watch RoosterTeeth's achievement guide on youtube it helped me a lot.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.joystiq.com/2010/06/03/red-dead-redemption-outlaws-to-the-end-dlc-due-on-june-22/

Yes! This'll add alot more to the online, sure gang hideouts are fun, but it sure does get repetitive.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 4, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Ok I've heard a lot about this game... but I wanna hear why I should buy it from some of you....See if you can top my friend who an facebook said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 4, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Ok I've heard a lot about this game... but I wanna hear why I should buy it from some of you....See if you can top my friend who an facebook said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I accepted the prostitutes offer.

Top that peeps


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 4, 2010)

Only played horseshoes for the achievement. lvl 19 Don't play as much now.


----------



## Conor (Jun 4, 2010)

Because of the Deadly Assassin Outfit bug, R* have decided to give us the Savy Merchant Outfit and some Hunting Outfit for free as a DLC to go along with the Outlaws to the End DLC.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 4, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Because of the Deadly Assassin Outfit bug, R* have decided to give us the Savy Merchant Outfit and some Hunting Outfit for free as a DLC to go along with the Outlaws to the End DLC.


Oh nice, and I take it they get us more money from stores/cheaper items... and hunting easier? I dunno for the hunting one. But either way... sweet!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't do that in the game, and you don't even have it.

Also does anyone want to play?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 4, 2010)

www.reddead.net. Great site for all your Red Dead Redemption needs.


----------



## Conor (Jun 4, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> www.reddead.net. Great site for all your Red Dead Redemption needs.


Signed up there on the last day of May, brilliant site, using it for my 100% playthrough.


----------



## Conor (Jun 4, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Savy Outfit - Buy things 50% cheaper and sell things double the price.
Hunting outfit - Receive double the amount of hides/meat from hunting animals.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 4, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah right, thought as much. I can't wait for the mission pack though


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 4, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hunt with the hunting outfit and sell with the savy you'll be rich in no time! How do I get those?


----------



## Conor (Jun 5, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of them are coming for free with the Outlaws to the End DLC.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 22, 2010)

Speaking of which, a healthy bump is in order as...
Outlaws to the end is out now!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, a healthy bump is in order as...
> Outlaws to the end is out now!


How is it? Team Fortress 2 is refusing to let me check it out.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 22, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun. Kinda short, but much better than doing the gang hideouts all the time.


----------



## David (Jun 22, 2010)

Might get it. Want my 7D/Mac a lot more though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 22, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Might get it. Want my 7D/Mac a lot more though.


It's not free on the 360?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 22, 2010)

Rented it... But just today my Xbox360 got 3 red lights and im not sure how to fix it...


----------



## AndyB (Jun 22, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's on about the game itself, not the DLC.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 23, 2010)

So after playing Outlaws to the End for a while, I have to say it's alot better than doing those Gang hideouts over and over. And free achievements!


----------

